# Ipod nano 8 Go problème pour mettre une musique



## Alays (14 Mars 2008)

Bonjour , j'ai un problème bizarre avec mon ipod nano pour mettre une musique je n'arrive pas à la mettre sur itunes elle n'apparait pas dans la bibliothèque de plus je peux lire la chanson avec le lecteur de windows mais pas avec itunes j'ai déjà essayé de la re télécharger et de la relire mais sa ne marche pas seulement avec cette musique.
Je comprends pas pourquoi avec cette musique ça ne marche pas  avec les autres cela marche


----------



## mocmoc (14 Mars 2008)

hum
c'est quoi le format de ton morceau ?
AAC,mp3 etc... ?


----------



## Alays (14 Mars 2008)

Le fichier est au format mp3 !
Je trouve cela bizarre car j'ai plein d'autre musique sur mon ipod qui marchent et j'arrive pas à la mettre dans itunes 

le nom du fichier c'est Scorpions- Tease Me Please Me.mp3

itunes ne le li pas je sais pas quoi faire


----------



## Alays (14 Mars 2008)

double post sorry ....

C'ets bon j'ai trouvé vous pouvez supprimer le post merci !
Aurevoir:hein:


----------



## mocmoc (14 Mars 2008)

euuh
ce serait sympa de nous expliquer, pour ceux qi débarque


----------

